# Lemon Drop



## Battou (Jul 6, 2008)

Larger copy

...well that is what the kids call it atleast. I think It's a yellow chiclid, but not being an aquarium guy my self I could be wrong.

Taken with Kodak C-743 and quickly processed wile at work, I might reprocess at home on better software but not sure.


----------



## Battou (Jul 6, 2008)

Link to larger file added, Given that this one is subject to change I just uploaded the 1024 copy to Photobuket as opposed to my PL gallery.


----------



## Overread (Jul 6, 2008)

This has a very artistic look to its - intentional?
The light also looks to be very strong in this - and yet it looks like you have preserved the whites well (I say this as I am on LCD so whites look even more bright than usual)


----------



## Battou (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, ...truth is I processed it on a crappy LCD too so it's prolly off as it looks a little blown out to me. 

The reason I took it was actually because it's owner has been trying for monts to get a picture of it. To put it bluntly I got tired of seeing them. I've shot fish like this before and it's not the easyest thing in the world to do but, I can do it and now I don't have to look at anymore pictures of yellow streaks.


----------

